# 20 inch drum sander working



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

Almost finish making my 20 inch drum sander. Only have to work on the dust collection.

I followed shipwright design, as I felt it was cheaper to make, and most everything I had was already in my shop.

I don't know how much I'll use it but if it's not a lot, then I am better off for now spending $1,000 plus on one.

The pictures show the unit on the SS and the difference between "going through the sander vs. not. I check the "finished" one and it's flat enough to go on the base of my bowl I am turning.



















john


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good, Farley!!


----------



## tworavens (Jul 8, 2013)

That's genius. Why in the hell didn't I think of doing something like that? How easy/difficult is it to switch cylinders out if you want to change grits? And what's your solution for preventing stuff from just flying out from under the drum? Can't wait to see when this is done!


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

easy, it took me 15 second to remove the whole thing from my SS. about a minute to put it back on. check out shipwright blog on it, as I copied his.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's the link to my blog on it.

Well done John.


----------

